# unmarried couples in hotels



## maryos

I understand that it is illegal for an unmarried couple to live together in Dubai, but does this also apply to hotel accomodation?

I know some of the high-end hotels in Dubai, have a reputation for being used by prostitutes, which whether it is true or not, would suggest either that hotels are somehow exempt or that it is simply overlooked (perhaps for sake of tourism industry?)

If I visit my husband-to-be (presumably irrelevant) while he is staying in a hotel, am I basically breaking the law? (presumably I am also running the risk of being taken for a hooker) 

Any comments much appreciated!


----------



## cairogal

Yes, you're breaking the law. I have seen some hotels ask for details and others not at all. A colleague of mine was staying w/ her boyfriend (both people in their 40s) in the Burj Al Arab, and even the woman checking them in, although not directly asking for proof of marriage, was a bit cheeky with my colleague. 

In a nutshell, all could go well or they could make a stink. If you and your spouse are both westerners this seems to lessen their concern. If one of your was Muslim it might make things more difficult.


----------



## Maz25

I think that it depends on the hotel. A few years ago, some friends of my mum wanted to visit Dubai with us. The wife had no amount of difficulty obtaining the visa (they were engaged at the time) and a written promise that they would not engage in immoral behaviour was asked before the visa was issued (at the last minute). The visa was obtained via a travel agent. On the other hand, the hotel couldn't care less that they were not married; they just wanted the hotel bill paid and that was it!! As has been said, I think that if you are a Westerner, whilst they might disapprove, they would be less inclined to say anything, especially with the smaller hotels.


----------



## hari

When I was in Oman, I used to visit my wife in Dubai and was staying in hotels. They required any id with photo ( for both) and kept a copy of it may be for security reasons. They were not asking whether we are married couples or not. We used to stay in Fourpoints sheraton, Chelsea hotel, Ibis trade centre etc. In Dubai there will not be any problems if everything goes well. Unfortunately ,if anything unusual happens then it will be a nightmare.


----------



## dizzyizzy

I stayed with my boyfriend at the Premier Inn at the Green Community and we never were asked anything, staff was very friendly with us. He's brit and I'm mexican but I have been told I look more or less of arab descent (moroccan, etc.), but still, no one asked any proof of marriage from us. Surely is different for other emirates.


----------



## Elphaba

There is rarely a problem in major hotels, provided you behave sensibly. The big tourist hotels don't care and have numerous overseas visitors who are unmarried. All hotels take passport copies here - by law.

Best just to act as if married & refer to each other as husband and wife and that is what the hotel will assume. Different surnames is not an issue (I haven't changed my name for example) particularly as Arabic women tend to have different surnames to their husband's anyway.

-


----------



## hopeful

My mum and her partner have been together for years..20 odd, not married, they visited Dubai ten years ago and had no problem. They booked through a tavel agent in the UK so I don't know if this makes a difference.


----------



## maryos

Elphaba said:


> Different surnames is not an issue particularly as Arabic women tend to have different surnames to their husband's anyway.
> 
> -


Thank you very much - that pre-empts the next question I was going to ask


----------



## Pasanada

Friends of mine stayed in a hotel in Diera last week, she's British, he's Spanish. Although they're not a couple and only work collegues, they were not challeneged by the hotel.

Copies of their passports were taken but this is also normal practice for hotels in Spain so they weren't bothered about this. 

I did notice there were plenty of Chinese hookers on the street corner across from the hotel, I didn't venture into the hotel nightclub to see what the score was in there though! LOL


----------



## Gaza

I have been to Dubai twice on holiday before we were married. No questions asked at immigration and none whatsoever at the Hilton Dubai Creek.

If they did try to enforce the law it would be devastating for the tourist industry.


----------



## flossie

Gaza said:


> I have been to Dubai twice on holiday before we were married. No questions asked at immigration and none whatsoever at the Hilton Dubai Creek.
> 
> If they did try to enforce the law it would be devastating for the tourist industry.


Quite right, and when it comes to morals or money, money always wins in Dubai! (Sorry, feeling a bit cynical today.)


----------



## Djinna

That is very interesting. I came to Dubai as a tourist - I have friends there (who are a Muslim expat couple with a child), but I also met an Emirati gentleman online and spent time with him there. I stayed with my friends, who dropped me off to meet my gentleman friend. He lives with his parents, so I could not visit him at his home. After a close call on the beach ("do you not read your own news here? that is illegal! Stop!"), he got us a hotel room the next evening. I was not prepared for asking for a copy of my passport, and found the whole situation rather uncomfortable. He had said that, if I wanted to move there, he would help me find a job and get us (US!) an apartment. I don't know if this is a lot of hooey just to pull one over on me, but I can't believe he is so blase! Sex on the beach! Hotel rooms! Living together (and because of an age difference, marriage is out for him)! Any thoughts? (BTW, I would like to come back to visit, possibly to work, so I don't want to mess up things! My friends said I was welcome to come back and stay with them, but they also don't want to be involved in any messes, especially since this is now their home)...


----------



## dizzyizzy

Djinna said:


> That is very interesting. I came to Dubai as a tourist - I have friends there (who are a Muslim expat couple with a child), but I also met an Emirati gentleman online and spent time with him there. I stayed with my friends, who dropped me off to meet my gentleman friend. He lives with his parents, so I could not visit him at his home. After a close call on the beach ("do you not read your own news here? that is illegal! Stop!"), he got us a hotel room the next evening. I was not prepared for asking for a copy of my passport, and found the whole situation rather uncomfortable. He had said that, if I wanted to move there, he would help me find a job and get us (US!) an apartment. I don't know if this is a lot of hooey just to pull one over on me, but I can't believe he is so blase! Sex on the beach! Hotel rooms! Living together (and because of an age difference, marriage is out for him)! Any thoughts? (BTW, I would like to come back to visit, possibly to work, so I don't want to mess up things! My friends said I was welcome to come back and stay with them, but they also don't want to be involved in any messes, especially since this is now their home)...


oh my.... I don´t want to go into the longest rant ever about my thoughts after reading your post. You don't say what your age is but I am guessing you are rather young, or just very, very naive (sorry to say so, but that is how you come accross). 

So please be very, VERY CAREFUL with your next steps with this gentleman friend of yours ...


----------



## Djinna

*Thank you for your concern - ok, I am all ears...*



dizzyizzy said:


> oh my.... I don´t want to go into the longest rant ever about my thoughts after reading your post. You don't say what your age is but I am guessing you are rather young, or just very, very naive (sorry to say so, but that is how you come accross).
> 
> So please be very, VERY CAREFUL with your next steps with this gentleman friend of yours ...



Well, it is funny you would mention my age. I am actually a 46-year old divorcee who has been divorced for about 8 years, and this is my first foray into dating life (!). In actuality, the gentleman in question told me he was 38, divorced, and not wanting to remarry after a bad experience. When I went to Dubai, my friends and I questioned why we were frequenting these "secluded" spots; his response was the locals were quite gossipy and he wanted to avoid that (he also would only dress in Western clothing - no candooras ever). When I returned, he texted me and told me he had something he had to confess - he was not 38, but 23 years old. He apologized to me and begged me to not break up with him - I realized then, however, the real reason why he could not GET PERMISSION to marry me - I was close to the age of his parents. I am not sure if all of this is even the truth, but there it is... I hate to think of myself as a desperate person, especially when there is a man here in the states, close to my age, who is interested in me. I just am having issues with my feelings for this (young) man. By the way, he is planning on visiting me here in the states in the summer... should be interesting. Okay, dizzyizzy, there you go - go for it! Reality checks are always welcome...


----------



## dizzyizzy

Djinna said:


> Well, it is funny you would mention my age. I am actually a 46-year old divorcee who has been divorced for about 8 years, and this is my first foray into dating life (!). In actuality, the gentleman in question told me he was 38, divorced, and not wanting to remarry after a bad experience. When I went to Dubai, my friends and I questioned why we were frequenting these "secluded" spots; his response was the locals were quite gossipy and he wanted to avoid that (he also would only dress in Western clothing - no candooras ever). When I returned, he texted me and told me he had something he had to confess - he was not 38, but 23 years old. He apologized to me and begged me to not break up with him - I realized then, however, the real reason why he could not GET PERMISSION to marry me - I was close to the age of his parents. I am not sure if all of this is even the truth, but there it is... I hate to think of myself as a desperate person, especially when there is a man here in the states, close to my age, who is interested in me. I just am having issues with my feelings for this (young) man. By the way, he is planning on visiting me here in the states in the summer... should be interesting. Okay, dizzyizzy, there you go - go for it! Reality checks are always welcome...


Oh Djinna!!

Where do we start... lol... perhaps with the fact that you are twice his age? hey... I am ok with a few years difference (I´ve dated people who are younger than me by a couple of years), but dear, 23 years is just way too much!!! You are a woman, he is a boy!!! Then you have the fact that he lied about his age own age to you? And also lied about who he was whilst he was out with you (trying to pass as a non emirati by not wearing his kandura)? He was trying to not be seen with you by taking you to "secluded" places? He risked *your* safety by exposing you to being caught cuddling on the beach, when we all know people can get and DO GET into serious trouble for that, actually ending up IN JAIL? Perhaps they would have taken it easy on him because he is an emirati, or has connections, but you could have ended up in jail for that if caught my dear!! just check the papers, does the name michelle palmer rings a bell to you??

Then he promises to get you a house and a job and a life together when he probably can't even afford a place for himself as he lives with his parents??? This is not a gentleman, this is a boy, who is also a liar, and who doesn't care about your safety by exposing you like that. 

I am not your friend but if I was, I would definitely make sure you cut contact with this person right now!!!


----------



## Djinna

*Tell me about it!*



dizzyizzy said:


> Oh Djinna!!
> 
> Where do we start... lol... perhaps with the fact that you are twice his age? hey... I am ok with a few years difference (I´ve dated people who are younger than me by a couple of years), but dear, 23 years is just way too much!!! You are a woman, he is a boy!!! Then you have the fact that he lied about his age own age to you? And also lied about who he was whilst he was out with you (trying to pass as a non emirati by not wearing his kandura)? He was trying to not be seen with you by taking you to "secluded" places? He risked *your* safety by exposing you to being caught cuddling on the beach, when we all know people can get and DO GET into serious trouble for that, actually ending up IN JAIL? Perhaps they would have taken it easy on him because he is an emirati, or has connections, but you could have ended up in jail for that if caught my dear!! just check the papers, does the name michelle palmer rings a bell to you??
> 
> Then he promises to get you a house and a job and a life together when he probably can't even afford a place for himself as he lives with his parents??? This is not a gentleman, this is a boy, who is also a liar, and who doesn't care about your safety by exposing you like that.
> 
> I am not your friend but if I was, I would definitely make sure you cut contact with this person right now!!!



I know what you are saying, and I agree. I even ask myself, why am I doing this? I guess since I am in the states now and not intending to come there anytime soon, I don't have the same urgency to come to a decision as if I were moving right away. I had a very bad first marriage, so I have to admit, his overall gentleness is a nice change. Still, the age is a BIG deal to me (38 was not bad, but 23...). Interestingly, I just finished chatting with him a moment ago and told him, look, this is really a dead-end relationship... He, of course, said no, no, baby, that is not the case! I truly don't even think he is being malicious, only very immature. But I do agree that this immaturity can have real consequences, if not for him, definitely for me. Especially since he has no desire to come to the states, does have a job there, and is not even around enough for it just to be about having a regular sex partner, I can't imagine what "angle" he would have. He just seems content to text me or call me, and me email him... I just get the feeling he is a very lonely young man... you see where I am coming from? I still intend to go on with my life, though; I would like to be married again, if the circumstances are right, and he is aware of this - I am not going to miss an opportunity if God sends someone my way... 

Thanks for your time and thoughts; it is good to have an objective opinion. You would be a good friend to have, I'm sure!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Djinna said:


> I know what you are saying, and I agree. I even ask myself, why am I doing this? I guess since I am in the states now and not intending to come there anytime soon, I don't have the same urgency to come to a decision as if I were moving right away. I had a very bad first marriage, so I have to admit, his overall gentleness is a nice change. Still, the age is a BIG deal to me (38 was not bad, but 23...). Interestingly, I just finished chatting with him a moment ago and told him, look, this is really a dead-end relationship... He, of course, said no, no, baby, that is not the case! I truly don't even think he is being malicious, only very immature. But I do agree that this immaturity can have real consequences, if not for him, definitely for me. Especially since he has no desire to come to the states, does have a job there, and is not even around enough for it just to be about having a regular sex partner, I can't imagine what "angle" he would have. He just seems content to text me or call me, and me email him... I just get the feeling he is a very lonely young man... you see where I am coming from? I still intend to go on with my life, though; I would like to be married again, if the circumstances are right, and he is aware of this - I am not going to miss an opportunity if God sends someone my way...
> 
> Thanks for your time and thoughts; it is good to have an objective opinion. You would be a good friend to have, I'm sure!


I'm glad to see you are keeping your head cool and getting real about the whole thing. I didn´t even mention the religious/cultural implications, but I just don't see how a 23 year old emirati could marry a 46 divorced woman and live happy ever after in Dubai. I am sure you have better prospects in the states and you can find someone over there who lives closer to you, and who is a real gentleman and treats you properly. 

Best of lucks


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

I agree with dizzy completely. But i have clear few point. you don’t know if he emirate or not. Not because he say, and if you say he is emirate it will not make it right for you, he is so young and if you caught you can’t say I don’t know about his age. You will end up in the jail and you will be ban to enter the country...In addition, whatever emirate or not when its come to something wrong his connection it will be useless because he can’t ask any favor from anyone. And when someone lie from the beginning what you will expect from him later.


----------



## Djinna

*Thank you*



mr.alsuwaidi said:


> I agree with dizzy completely. But i have clear few point. you don’t know if he emirate or not. Not because he say, and if you say he is emirate it will not make it right for you, he is so young and if you caught you can’t say I don’t know about his age. You will end up in the jail and you will be ban to enter the country...In addition, whatever emirate or not when its come to something wrong his connection it will be useless because he can’t ask any favor from anyone. And when someone lie from the beginning what you will expect from him later.



Thank you, sir, for your response. You are quite right in that I have not seen his passport or ID, so I do not know if he is actually emirati - not that it really matters, but again, when trust is damaged, it is hard to say what is true and what is not. I definitely do not want to be in a position where I have to test the UAE judicial system!

I think the most frustrating thing for me is that I DID wait for 8 years from my divorce to find the right person; this is very disappointing for me as I am a good person and not one to have boyfriend after boyfriend - I don't feel that I am being treated with the proper respect, either because I am American or because I am not Muslim. You all have given me ample food for thought. Thank you again for your time.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Djinna said:


> Thank you, sir, for your response. You are quite right in that I have not seen his passport or ID, so I do not know if he is actually emirati - not that it really matters, but again, when trust is damaged, it is hard to say what is true and what is not. I definitely do not want to be in a position where I have to test the UAE judicial system!
> 
> I think the most frustrating thing for me is that I DID wait for 8 years from my divorce to find the right person; this is very disappointing for me as I am a good person and not one to have boyfriend after boyfriend - I don't feel that I am being treated with the proper respect, either because I am American or because I am not Muslim. You all have given me ample food for thought. Thank you again for your time.


Hi again Djinna,

Please don't be too hard on yourself, I think most people at some point in their lives have come across someone who has not been honest or trustworthy but at least you are in a point where you have a chance to get real about the situation, get out of it as soon as possible, cut contact with this person, get smarter and move on with your life! This is just a person who did wrong (out of immatureness or selfishness, or whatever, it doesn't make any difference at this point) but is not a reflection of you or of this country or culture. Is a hard pill to swallow, I am sure, but I think the fact that you started to question these things now and not later, and you are being real and honest with yourself and treating you with respect by getting out of a situation that is potentially damaging for you, proves that you are an intelligent woman who takes care of herself, and that's all that matters!! So cheer up and don't give up your hopes, I am sure the right person for you is just waiting around the corner 

Izzy


----------



## crazymazy1980

Izzy,

You may need to give mini izzy some advice I saw quite a damning picture of her kissing a younger man on the weekend and I think she was enjoying it too 

Vuelva a dubai mi corazon


----------



## becks

my husband and i stayed at a hotel when we first came over, and although we are married, it was never asked.
also before we were married we came over for a visit and werent asked then either.


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> Izzy,
> 
> You may need to give mini izzy some advice I saw quite a damning picture of her kissing a younger man on the weekend and I think she was enjoying it too
> 
> Vuelva a dubai mi corazon


My pics show something different!!! Some overgrown pest was trying to kiss poor Mini Izzy  but at least Mini Izzy had some sense and told him to sling his hook!!!
Another fine example of the chaperone not doing her job properly - me thinks she might actually have been selling kisses from Mini Izzy so she could buy more Coronas!!!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

Hi djinna
Sorry if we ware so harsh with the comment, not because we do not like you. But we care and concern even if we do not know you. Also he responsible and should be blamed. And beside that, we forget something important its (you). No one know how is your life when you was married and after divorce. No one knows how these 8 years pass waiting to find right person. On one will know how you feeling inside. 23 years old what he know about woman, nothing it is like a child has to choose between candy or diamond he has no clue whatever. Woman has more inside than outside. Woman not just how she look its more deep than the surface. It is like the sea we just see surface. And what is deep inside is more important, and that is what makes her so beautiful outside. You need someone can understood what the meaning of woman. You need someone when he look at you he see no one but you. Someone will find your beauty not just beauty of your face or your body. Woman has more beauty than the face or the body. Every woman has beauty in her talk in her walk or when she laughs or when she sits or when she mad or when she sleep or when she awake or when she dress or when she change something in her look. Woman has more beauty more than what she know. But all depend on the man to fund it. As I say before it is like the sea if you (man) think the surface beautiful go deep and will find more than what you thank. And the more love you have for the woman the more will go deep and discover more beauty…. Sorry back to the subject…..you need someone will understand you mentally and physical. Someone you can depend on him not because he is a man but because you will share life together. Nothing to do wit if you are American or not Muslim. Love and feeling has no a boundary. What happen has nothing to do with good or bad person. It’s like driving your car and someone hit you, has nothing to do with your skill. Sometime things happen even for good people. I’m sure you are beautiful woman even if I do not see you.. And you deserves someone will appreciate you. And my point of view this person it not the one.


----------



## mrjamie79

.....woah im crying.


----------



## dizzyizzy

crazymazy1980 said:


> Izzy,
> 
> You may need to give mini izzy some advice I saw quite a damning picture of her kissing a younger man on the weekend and I think she was enjoying it too
> 
> Vuelva a dubai mi corazon


oh that mini izzy is going to rehab and then a nun's convent as soon as i get back to dubai!!!


----------



## Maz25

dizzyizzy said:


> oh that mini izzy is going to rehab and then a nun's convent as soon as i get back to dubai!!!



Rehab??? To purge herself of her addiction to kissing 'younger' men??? I feel sorry for those poor priests!!!! 

I am still defending Mini Izzy's honour though!!! I think she is sweet and innocent and might have been taken advantage of and led astray!!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Maz25 said:


> Rehab??? To purge herself of her addiction to kissing 'younger' men??? I feel sorry for those poor priests!!!!
> 
> I am still defending Mini Izzy's honour though!!! I think she is sweet and innocent and might have been taken advantage of and led astray!!


yup, rehab, then convent.

i reckon im just jealous cos lil izzy is having more fun than I am!!! spoiled little brat...


----------



## ahmad_quran

It is against the law anywhere. Still, in Hotels, it goes fine, same also in apartments, villas..etc unless u r reported by someone, then u r in trouble!!! If the woman gets pregnant and she is not married, then she is in deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep trouble and shall leave the country before she give birth or authorities know!!!


----------



## Djinna

*Ha!*



crazymazy1980 said:


> Izzy,
> 
> You may need to give mini izzy some advice I saw quite a damning picture of her kissing a younger man on the weekend and I think she was enjoying it too
> 
> Vuelva a dubai mi corazon


Uh oh, Izzy just got busted! I guess I don't feel so bad! Seriously, thanks to everyone, including you, Crazymazy, for some levity... I can't say I am ready to take the next step - it is harder than I thought - but I at least have my eyes open (and he knows it, too - he called me this morning and, when I said something, he said," no, honey, I have lots of friends in the police department, don't worry..." - we have already addressed that in this forum! How about, just not breaking the law and being friends... hmmm!).


----------



## dizzyizzy

Djinna said:


> Uh oh, Izzy just got busted! I guess I don't feel so bad! Seriously, thanks to everyone, including you, Crazymazy, for some levity... I can't say I am ready to take the next step - it is harder than I thought - but I at least have my eyes open (and he knows it, too - he called me this morning and, when I said something, he said," no, honey, I have lots of friends in the police department, don't worry..." - we have already addressed that in this forum! How about, just not breaking the law and being friends... hmmm!).


dont worry i am sure your crush will pass soon, is always the case with these young men


----------



## Haylz87

haha maz!! I blame lil izzys minder that night!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

Djinna said:


> (and he knows it, too - he called me this morning and, when I said something, he said," no, honey, I have lots of friends in the police department, don't worry..." - we have already addressed that in this forum! How about, just not breaking the law and being friends... hmmm!).


Don’t take what he say seriously perhaps he lying too this time. just ignore him and believe me he will keep calling you with deferent number.


----------



## Djinna

*Very lovely*



mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi djinna
> Sorry if we ware so harsh with the comment, not because we do not like you. But we care and concern even if we do not know you. Also he responsible and should be blamed. And beside that, we forget something important its (you). No one know how is your life when you was married and after divorce. No one knows how these 8 years pass waiting to find right person. On one will know how you feeling inside. 23 years old what he know about woman, nothing it is like a child has to choose between candy or diamond he has no clue whatever. Woman has more inside than outside. Woman not just how she look its more deep than the surface. It is like the sea we just see surface. And what is deep inside is more important, and that is what makes her so beautiful outside. You need someone can understood what the meaning of woman. You need someone when he look at you he see no one but you. Someone will find your beauty not just beauty of your face or your body. Woman has more beauty than the face or the body. Every woman has beauty in her talk in her walk or when she laughs or when she sits or when she mad or when she sleep or when she awake or when she dress or when she change something in her look. Woman has more beauty more than what she know. But all depend on the man to fund it. As I say before it is like the sea if you (man) think the surface beautiful go deep and will find more than what you thank. And the more love you have for the woman the more will go deep and discover more beauty…. Sorry back to the subject…..you need someone will understand you mentally and physical. Someone you can depend on him not because he is a man but because you will share life together. Nothing to do wit if you are American or not Muslim. Love and feeling has no a boundary. What happen has nothing to do with good or bad person. It’s like driving your car and someone hit you, has nothing to do with your skill. Sometime things happen even for good people. I’m sure you are beautiful woman even if I do not see you.. And you deserves someone will appreciate you. And my point of view this person it not the one.



Mr. AlSuwaidi,

That is one of the loveliest things I have ever heard! Very beautiful and poetic, indeed. Thank you for that. And you are quite right; culture, religion, background - what really matters is how we view God and how we treat others - that is the responsibility of each and every person to decide how he or she will pursue that mandate. I wish you many blessings, my friend, and I am very fortunate to have run across this website and such fine people...


----------



## Maz25

Haylz87 said:


> haha maz!! I blame lil izzys minder that night!


Me too!!! Such irresponsible behaviour - I think!!!


----------



## Djinna

Thank you, friends, for your words of advice and concern - I even posted my picture so you can see who I am! (At least for the time being - LOL - you never know who might be looking - even my erstwhile boyfriend!)... God bless you all...


----------



## TravellingGent

Djinna, 

Where are you from in the states, if you dont mind?

It seems like you got caught up in a rather interesting story, but either way, you've learned from it. I'm not going to lecture or give an opinion on whether it's right or wrong, but be careful.


----------



## Djinna

*Hello*



TravellingGent said:


> Djinna,
> 
> Where are you from in the states, if you dont mind?
> 
> It seems like you got caught up in a rather interesting story, but either way, you've learned from it. I'm not going to lecture or give an opinion on whether it's right or wrong, but be careful.


I am from the Midwest and still live in the States; however, I had thought to seek employment at some point in Dubai. A very confusing place, to be sure!


----------



## yoshanpe

*Find jobs in Dubai (Insurance)*

Hi Freinds,

I suppose to come to Dubai on Mid of Jan and stay for one month time to find a job in Insurance (UW/Claims) sector by applying many companies.

tell me my friends, 
1. whether it is ok to come to Dubai in this period?
2. will my effort work with the impact to UAE econ cus of USA crisis ?

Help me my friends!

Have a great day!


----------



## dizzyizzy

yoshanpe said:


> Hi Freinds,
> 
> I suppose to come to Dubai on Mid of Jan and stay for one month time to find a job in Insurance (UW/Claims) sector by applying many companies.
> 
> tell me my friends,
> 1. whether it is ok to come to Dubai in this period?
> 2. will my effort work with the impact to UAE econ cus of USA crisis ?
> 
> Help me my friends!
> 
> Have a great day!


Finding jobs in Dubai right now is just as hard as finding them anywhere else and many companies are laying off as well! I don't know much about the insurance industry but it would be a good idea to do a good search on all the job websites (in case you haven't done so yet) to see if there is an actual demand for professionals in this area before you make your move?

Good luck.


----------



## JC1

Sorry to drag this one back to the top, but I'm planning on visiting Dubai in December. I'm unsure whether this is a good idea or not as I'll be travelling with my girlfriend who is Iranian. My concern is that we're an unmarried couple and she's Muslim. When we hand over our passports they'll see that she still holds an Iranian passport whereas I'm British. 

Do you think it's better if we don't go? I'm concerned that our nationalities and the fact we're unmarried will attract extra attention.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dozza

JC1 said:


> Sorry to drag this one back to the top, but I'm planning on visiting Dubai in December. I'm unsure whether this is a good idea or not as I'll be travelling with my girlfriend who is Iranian. My concern is that we're an unmarried couple and she's Muslim. When we hand over our passports they'll see that she still holds an Iranian passport whereas I'm British.
> 
> Do you think it's better if we don't go? I'm concerned that our nationalities and the fact we're unmarried will attract extra attention.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My friend from the UK is also dating an Iranian lady & they frequently visit Dubai with no issues.


----------



## Maz25

I would not cancel a trip just on this basis. As Dozza has said, there are loads of couples here where the 2 partners come from opposite ends of the world or do not necessarily share the same religious beliefs.

You can always go through immigration separately if you are worried.


----------



## jander13

just no sex on the beach, no drunk driving, no public displays of "affection" and you will be ok.


----------



## Moe78

yes NO eye contact and if you must talk to each other it must be through a chaperon or via cell phone.

seriously though you shouldn't have any problem whatsoever especially in these dire times, they'll just be happy to have customers at all!


----------



## JC1

Thanks all. 



Maz25 said:


> You can always go through immigration separately if you are worried.


My concern was more to do with when we have to give our passports in at the hotel, but thinking about it, I guess they're the last people who'd inform the police as they need the business!!


----------



## Nightshadow

HECK YEAH! 

In response to the title of this thread.  
You shouldnt have any problems, just dont act suspicious or give unnecessary explanations to anyone. Act normal and no one should ask / say anything.


----------



## Maz25

JC1 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> 
> 
> My concern was more to do with when we have to give our passports in at the hotel, but thinking about it, I guess they're the last people who'd inform the police as they need the business!!


Given the number of unmarried couples who stay in the hotels here, I hardly think they care. As long as you're able to pay the bill, then that's all the hotels care about.

Just do not do anything to attract attention to yourselves and you'll be fine.

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## katlegowaq

it shouldnt be a problem at all, i stay in a hotel apartment and my girlfriend came over for a month... in that entire month no issues at all, not even when she lost the room card while i was out and had to ask the reception for a replacement! (they jst called to confirm it was really someone i knew)


----------

